# Nach langem schweigsamen Lesen...



## -sushi-in-fish-bowl- (12. Februar 2017)

... und Verfolgen des Forums, hat es mich dann grad eben gepackt und ich hab es getan!
Mich registriert, um vielleicht doch hin und wieder meinen Senf zu dem ein oder anderen Thema abzugeben.
Deshalb möchte ich mich auch mal kurz vorstellen.

Im Leben ausserhalb des www nennt man mich Sascha, oder auch Sushi als Spitzname. Und das obwohl ich dieses rohe Fischzeugs nichtmal mag.
Und nein, es kommt auch nicht von einem strengen Körpergeruch.
Viel einfacher: Sascha > Saschi > Sushi und ich trug mal ne haifischförmige Wäscheklammer als Anhänger um den Hals. Ja, ich war als Jugendlicher echt crazy.

Mittlerweile zähl ich mit 42 zu den "älteren" Gamern, die mit dem C-64 und dem Amiga 500 groß geworden sind.
Nach langer Abstinenz hab ich irgendwann wieder zum Zocken zurück gefunden, was aber auch schon wieder 10 Jahre oder länger her sein dürfte.
Ok, ich bin doch alt. 
Ich hab zwar auch ne PS 4 hier rumstehen, spiele aber fast ausschliesslich auf dem Rechner. Maus und Tastatur ist für mich halt immer noch das Beste.

Joa, ich glaub das wars im Wesentlichen.
Freue mich darauf nun auch etwas aktiver Teil des Forums zu sein.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Februar 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen im Club des Wahnsinns.


----------



## Batze (12. Februar 2017)

Willkommen im Club.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (12. Februar 2017)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum.  
Ich gehe gleich Susi essen. Guter Name.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen im Forum.
> Ich gehe gleich Susi essen. Guter Name.


Was hat dir die *Susi* denn angetan??? [emoji54] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (12. Februar 2017)

Willkommen unter den aktiven Usern!


----------



## -sushi-in-fish-bowl- (12. Februar 2017)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Februar 2017)

Herzlich Willkommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2017)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Ich gehe gleich Susi essen. Guter Name.



Du lieber Himmel! Schätzelein, Du solltest wirklich keine Spiele wie Resi7 zocken, wenn *das *dann bei rauskommt... 

 

@topic:

Hallo Sushi, willkommen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Februar 2017)

ein herzliches hallo auch von mir!

ps: 
guter avatar!


----------



## McDrake (12. Februar 2017)

Schön, dass sich wer neues einfindet.
Hallo auch von meiner Seite her.
Habe das Gefühl, dass man hier mit 42 beinahe im Schnitt ist


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Februar 2017)

Ich fühle mich ausnahmsweise mal jung. Danke.


----------



## Evari0r (12. Februar 2017)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich ausnahmsweise mal jung. Danke.


Jetzt fühl ich mich wie ein Baby mit meinen zarten 15 Jahren

Und herzlich willkommen mein fischiger Freund


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Februar 2017)

Evari0r schrieb:


> Jetzt fühl ich mich wie ein Baby mit meinen zarten 15 Jahren
> 
> Und herzlich willkommen mein fischiger Freund



JETZT fühl ICH mich alt. 

Als Orientierungshilfe, als bei Deinen Eltern so gerade Deine "Planungsphase" abgeschlossen gewesen sein dürfte, hatte ich schon ca. ein halbes Jahrzehnt meinen Führerschein...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Februar 2017)

Hmmm? Werden jetzt alle hier wegen ihres Alters plötzlich sentimental?!

Herrschaftzeiten, nur weil wir ÄLTER sind stehen wir noch lange nicht mit einem Fuß im Grab. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2017)

Ganz schön viele alte Säcke hier, sehr gut! Ich fühle mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis inzwischen als ziemlicher Exot.


----------



## McDrake (12. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele alte Säcke hier, sehr gut! Ich fühle mich in meinem Bekanntenkreis inzwischen als ziemlicher Exot.


Weil du da keine Gamer hast, oder weil die jünger sind (oder beides)?


----------



## Spiritogre (12. Februar 2017)

McDrake schrieb:


> Weil du da keine Gamer hast, oder weil die jünger sind (oder beides)?



Praktisch alle inzwischen keine Gamer mehr, leider.


----------



## McDrake (12. Februar 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Praktisch alle inzwischen keine Gamer mehr, leider.



Ach, das ist nun mal so.
Ich hab auch keine Gamerkollegen.
Der eine schaut sich letsplay an und spielt LOL. Aber sowas zähle ich nicht zu einem "richtigen" Spieler


Meine engten Freunde spielen gar nicht... und sind jünger
oO


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Februar 2017)

Mir gehts ähnlich im Freundeskreis, obwohl ich auch jünger bin. Die einen zocken gar nicht, die anderen zocken fast ausschließlich CS:GO (worauf ich mal so gar keine Lust habe). So richtige "Gamer" hab ich im Freundeskreis eigentlich auch gar keine. Früher hab ich mal noch ab und an mit einem ein paar Coop-Spiele gezockt, aber seit der so richtig ins Arbeitsleben eingestiegen ist, zockt er auch so gut wie gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Lukecheater (12. Februar 2017)

Was ist denn ein "richtiger" Gamer? Ich hatte  2014 und 2015 auch hauptsächlich CS:GO gezockt, da solche Multiplayer-Titel einfach extreme Zeitfresser sind, wenn sie einem Spaß machen.  Und wenn man dann noch andere Hobbies im echten Leben hat kommt man halt beim zocken zu fast nichts anderem.

Achja, @Threadersteller: Herzlich Willkommen  im Forum


----------



## McDrake (12. Februar 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "richtiger" Gamer? Ich hatte  2014 und 2015 auch hauptsächlich CS:GO gezockt, da solche Multiplayer-Titel einfach extreme Zeitfresser sind, wenn sie einem Spaß machen.  Und wenn man dann noch andere Hobbies im echten Leben hat kommt man halt beim zocken zu fast nichts anderem.



Eine philophische Frage


Klar hat man in seiner MP-Phase. Die hat wohl jeder mal, kommt aber davon wieder los  
Stichwort: Alter
Aber daneben sich stundenlang Letsplay anzuschauen....
Nö!!!


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Februar 2017)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein "richtiger" Gamer?


Ich meinte damit Leute, die Zocken als eines ihrer Haupthobbies betrachten und evtl. auch mehr als ein einziges Spiel spielen. Ich kenne z.B. auch Leute, die seit  über 5 Jahren eigentlich nur WoW zocken. Klar sind das auch Gamer, aber nicht in dem Sinne, wie ich einer bin, der alle möglichen Spiele spielt und sich auch über ein Spiel hinaus für die Thematik interessiert. Es fällt einfach schwer, sich mit Leuten übers Zocken zu unterhalten, die da nicht selber richtig drin stecken und davon begeistert sind. Jemand, der nur CS:GO zockt hat kaum was mit jemandem gemein, der nur WoW zockt, und beide haben wenig gemein mit jemandem, der alles mögliche zockt und sich immer wieder auf neue Spiele freut. Und klar, alle diese Leute können auch nicht mit Leuten darüber sprechen, die gar nicht zocken (bzw. nur schwer). Nur darum ging es mir, war jetzt nicht abwertend gemeint oder so.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Februar 2017)

Na ja, ich hatte ja früher diese Zockkumpels, so gar einen ganzen Haufen. Nur die sind halt, im Gegensatz zu mir, "erwachsen" geworden, bzw. wurden es von ihren Frauen gemacht (deswegen kann ich deren Xanthippen auch nicht leiden). Lustigerweise sind die auch tatsächlich sogar alle zwei bis acht Jahre jünger als ich. 

Immerhin, einer hat eine gute Ausrede, er ist vor ein paar Jahren erblindet und konnte dann zwangsweise nicht mehr spielen, das kann ich dann ausnahmsweise mal gelten lassen. 

Dann habe ich noch einen Kumpel, der kauft sich gelegentlich eine gebrauchte Konsole mit Spielen (oder leiht sich Spiele von mir), zockt ein paar Wochen drauf, dann verkauft er das alles wieder. Das macht er so alle ein, zwei Jahre, wenn ihn dann mal die Spielsucht wieder packt. 

Es ist halt ein wenig schade, früher haben wir uns regelmäßig getroffen, ein wenig gedaddelt und stundenlang über Gaming gequatscht. Vermisse die Zeit ein wenig. Als Ersatz muss halt heute das Internet und Gaming-Foren herhalten.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Februar 2017)

Deswegen sind wir doch alle hier, oder? Hätten wir jede Menge Freunde im echten Leben, mit denen wir uns intensiv über Videospiele austauschen könnten, würden wir uns wohl deutlich weniger hier rumtreiben.


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

Hallo Sushi, willkommen hier.

Ich bin auch kein richtiger Gamer, oder Zocker. Ich spiele nur phasenweise, wenn ich mal keinen Job habe, oder, wie jetzt, einen Jobwechsel mit Freizeit dazwischen. 
Und Freunde habe ich überhaupt keine. Weder fürs Zocken, noch für sonstwas.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Februar 2017)

Catalano schrieb:


> Und Freunde habe ich überhaupt keine. Weder fürs Zocken, noch für sonstwas.


Wow, Buddy, das ist echt traurig. Hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, in einen Verein einzutreten oder so?


----------



## Catalano (13. Februar 2017)

Ist nicht so schlimm. Wenigstens habe ich eine Freundin. 
Für einen Verein habe ich leider kein Geld übrig. Wir müssen alle den Gürtel enger schnallen. Ich war mal beim Karate, als ich noch jünger war.
Aber das ist Sushis Thread, daher will ich hier nicht rumjammern.


----------



## -sushi-in-fish-bowl- (15. Februar 2017)

Jammer ruhig, das lenkt von meinem Alter ab 
Da hab ich ja was losgetreten ^^

Vielen Dank nochmal an all die Willkommensgrüsse!


----------



## Saijuri (14. August 2017)

Hi Sushi  hmmm wir sind alle Gamer !! Das alter ist doch völlig egal !! Bin 38 und hab erst vor ca 4 Jahren angefangen zu Zocken  Spiele auch nur ein , zwei Spiele . Aber mit Leidenschaft !
Freunde hab ich keine im RL aber jede menge Leute im TS  Ist auch was wert ! Und mit denen verbringe ich Stunden , teils bis Nachts um 4 - 5 Uhr . RL musste man bei den meisten ne Nummer ziehen für ne halbe Stunde Stadtbummel  . Ich komm so besser klar


----------



## ms-app (18. Juli 2018)

Hi, ich bin der Nachzügler hier. Ein paar Jahre älter als Sushi (ich frage mich noch, wie das mit dem C64 ging, denn den gab es ja nur ein paar Jahre und ich war 14, als ich meinen 1984 bekommen habe - oder war's 1985 ?).

Damals habe ich zum Beispiel ein Parabelberechnungs- und -zeichenprogramm geschrieben, heute programmiere ich hobbymäßig auf Android. Ich habe nie mit dem Programmieren aufgehört, es aber auch nie zu meinem Beruf gemacht.

Spielen tue ich natürlich auch... von Summer Games auf dem C64 bis Empire Four Kingdoms auf Android. Dazwischen ganz viel Half-Life 2 und Doom auf dem PC.

Viele Grüße an die Community und Dich,
ms-app


----------



## markpireus (17. Oktober 2018)

Willkommen Freunde. Auch ich bin neu hier. Freue mich hoffentlich an regen Unterhaltungen teilnehmen zu können.


----------



## markpireus (17. Oktober 2018)

Programmiere gerne paar kleinere Apps und hoffe hier auf gleichgesinnte zu stoßen.


----------

